# I like how Bama rolls...



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

I love how Alabama has literally tons of artificial reefs dotting their coast. Question is, how effective is this for fishermen & divers? I haven't heard much about this in the broader press as the best thing since sliced bread and I can see it both ways as either a really nice thing or revolutionary. 

Thoughts? 

How effective is this strategy as compared to placing larger reef materials such as large wrecks or somehow supplementing natural bottom?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

The tanks and pyramids hold fish. Would love to see Florida do something similar 2-9 miles out between Pensacola and Destin


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Historically, Alabama has landed over 30% of the red snapper from the gulf. This is despite having less coastline than any other state. It is because of the artificial reefs. A small reef that doesn't get fished will hold a lot of more fish than a big wreck that sees 15 boats each and every day.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

All good points. I live in Panama City Beach and to our east, the Mexico Beach Artificial Reef Association is VERY active planting artificial reefs all of the time. Looking at the apathetic Bay County Artificial Reef Association, it is apparent to me that these are a bunch of honyacks that just want a 501c3 for some reason (administration fees?)

Great stuff Alabama!! I wish Bay County would take a lesson from ya.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

shhhhhhhh...


----------

